# My ever growing collection.



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

So chose to have a bit of a clear out/tidy up of my products today. Got some pictures for you guys at the same time.

Considering i'd never heard of car detailing 18 months ago its certainly snow balled!!

So lets start.

*Bulky stuff*




























*Chemical guys stuff *(my favorite!)










*Dodo juice and poorboys*



















*Clays*










*Autoglym and megs*










*Other randoms*



















*LSP's*










*Machine polishing kit *(yet to use)



















*Cleaning accessories*




























*"The basket"*

Full of microfibres, applicators and drying towels










*Cali's*










*Most put away in the new tool (product) box*




























And thats all folks.

Next on the list is some more autobrite, wolf chemicals and a decent LSP for xmas.

The mk1 golfs not going to know whats hit it when it gets its first proper clean next spring :lol:

Chris.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice collection.
i like the toolbox iv been thinking of getting one of them but wasn't suer if it would bee any good but after seeing yours i think il be getting one


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice collection mate :thumb: but gotta ask have you been chewing on the bottom of that tardis tin :lol:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

sean20 said:


> nice collection.
> i like the toolbox iv been thinking of getting one of them but wasn't suer if it would bee any good but after seeing yours i think il be getting one


Cheers dude, yeah there on offer at B&Q £25. A fair amount of room, could do with a couple of them to be fair 



Geordie_1982 said:


> Nice collection mate :thumb: but gotta ask have you been chewing on the bottom of that tardis tin :lol:


Ha, it turned up a bit dented

And I have dropped it a couple times since :wall:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection there mate, it's only going to get bigger as well :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice collection mate,some top products i've got :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great collection..


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Great collection there mate, it's only going to get bigger as well :thumb:


Tell me about it. Body Wrap and Rim Seal are next month.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great collection


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice collection and noticed the Toothbrush with the detailing brushes, I always save old Toothbrushes for detailing as they are really good for various jobs around the car


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Very nice collection and noticed the Toothbrush with the detailing brushes, I always save old Toothbrushes for detailing as they are really good for various jobs around the car


:lol: yeah i was going to throw it out but i've used it a couple times.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Few new additions:





































Zanio turned up in a weird way


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

New products.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Xmas goodies.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Stuff:thumb:

Nice Wheel at the last pic:argie:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Some nice products there


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Orders from Elite and CG's came this week.
































































Plus some dodo microfibres.

My PTG should be here this week. :buffer:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW some nice gear there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great collection there, thats a big one.


----------



## mitrasca (May 3, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> New products.


 nice collection:buffer:

the red applicators where did u get them?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here mate.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ufo.htm

There really nice to use.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

PTG arrived.


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Can you post some more details on your PTG please.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^ Yer what is that one mate never seen it before?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

No worries, was recommended it by a guy on here. Only wanted a cheapy one as I don't do this for a living. Only had a little play with it today but I'm really impressed. 

eBay number: 270814239869

iPhone link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=270814239869


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats a wicked price mate :thumb: let me know what its like may order one instead of a pd8


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice collection  where u get ur pressure spray bottles from and how much ?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Very nice collection  where u get ur pressure spray bottles from and how much ?


Cheers, B&Q dude, 2 for £10 i think.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice collection you have there mate i hope your putting it to good use,i never new z6 comes in a bag?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> very nice collection you have there mate i hope your putting it to good use,i never new z6 comes in a bag?


I try to mate, not so much this time of year though. Hoard through the winter and use it during the warmer months.

Got loads booked in this year though, cant wait.

Ha, no neither did I, still not tried it out.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

yes thats the way i try to get my stuff as well,so that in summer im ready to go:buffer:, i just hope we get a summer this year


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah it can be a rarity. :wall:


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

blimey i thought my collecting was bad.i wish i had all your kit.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow what happened to the Tardis? This shows why tardis comes in a tin and not a bottle.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

burger said:


> Wow what happened to the Tardis? This shows why tardis comes in a tin and not a bottle.


It came a bit dented and then i dropped it from about 4ft.

There pretty tough though


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tiny CG order.

4" hex pads.










VRP Dressing










Fabric Clean










CG Wheel Guard


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chemical Guys order turned up .










I got:

The new 3 stage V polishes.










Clay lube.










There new metal wax.










Lemon and lime airfreshner.










Fabric guard.










Enough V7 to last me a while.










And some nice microfibres and applicators.










Got something very special turning up next week to complete the collection.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Lovely collection!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice batch mate . 


> Got something very special turning up next week to complete the collection.


Come on spill the beans what is it, the new CG project wax :argie: .


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Close, but not quiet


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

E-Zyme or whatever it's called or Lava?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Was posted yesterday so should be with me early next week.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

So its here.










Celeste dettaglio v1


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice :thumb: let me know what you think, I'm yet to try this!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumb: Cool

It's good to have a gucci wax in the collection. I might get one some day


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Nice :thumb: let me know what you think, I'm yet to try this!


Will do dude, saving it for the mk1.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

scratcher said:


> :thumb: Cool
> 
> It's good to have a gucci wax in the collection. I might get one some day


Yeah I'm pretty excited to try it out. One of those special occasion waxes I feel.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot the rim mat.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi where do you get the red pump sprayers from looks excellent , great collection


----------



## bennyx_o (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi where do you get the red pump sprayers from looks excellent , great collection


Thanks, B&Q two for £10.


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

how is in love with CG awesome products


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

adolfitovr6 said:


> how is in love with CG awesome products


Eh..?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice collection there, will do a car from A to Z with no issues.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Few new additions.

Vikan Flexible Long Reach Wheel Brush










Valet Pro Odour Eater










New Iron-X Cherry (It still stinks!) Gtech T1 and P1, CarPro Fog kit.










CG WMF


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Also cleaned the daily today.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

More bits from the guys that sell chemicals.

6x plush cloths









Fatty Orange drying towel









Couple new 5.5 pads and backing disc









Some eco smart for car shows this summer


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Getting bigger . 
Let me know how you get on with Eco as I was considering some with the next CG pad order for when Im away


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tell me about it mate, going to get rid of a couple things soon.

Although my elite wishlist is huge at the moment 

Will do mate, doubt it will get used until the end of summer shows.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I've sold quite a few bits recently and regret it even though there not used :lol: 
Plenty more bits I need (want) to get :lol:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Few bits new from elite.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Does the TRI X actually smell like lemon or like its brother smell like absolute dump? :lol:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Does the TRI X actually smell like lemon or like its brother smell like absolute dump? :lol:


Chemical lemon but an improvement to iron x lol


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah it's a lot nicer. Both of the iron-x's are pretty unbearable!!


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

nice collection there! I have a very similar collection and product choice:thumb: not quite as big as yours but its getting there! can I ask where you got those little pump sprayers for iron-x etc from they look pretty cool??

Dan


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry only just seen this. B&Q 2 for £10.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

New order from elite turned up today.


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that lot is worth more than my car! Thas one serious collection. Big business tis detailing products.  Buying products and building a collection of stuff is good for the soul. Something for every eventuality. Everyone likes unwrapping new product through the post and trying it out.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Brilliant offer on edition38 last week. Buy any AF product and get a free bottle of lather and small sample of there choice.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I love you collection of goods, great photos, they are clear and sharp.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like the Autofinesse products, they look very deluxe upmarket and certainly very smart in appearance, Autofinesse have got there packaging spot on in my books, real class :thumb:

Let me know how good the Tough Prep is, this is one product I would love too try.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks trip. I'm hoping to use them all tomorrow on an M3, will do a write up if I get the time.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

holy ****e fella are you just starting out ?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great collection mate!!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Neilb1 said:


> holy ****e fella are you just starting out ?


Starting out in what...?

Expensive hobby dude.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very true, it's expensive, but you do have the state of the art products there, very envious collection, you have got it spot on, all your products cover all angles of proper car cleaning :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Godderz23 said:


> Brilliant offer on edition38 last week. Buy any AF product and get a free bottle of lather and small sample of there choice.


Yes excellent deal from AF , i took advantage too , do you use E38 much ?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Why didn't i see that deal? Got a few bits I need to buy and in need of Lather as well  

Nice few additions though mate :thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

G4V JW said:


> Yes excellent deal from AF , i took advantage too , do you use E38 much ?


I'm on there a bit, not a huge poster, the bar cracks me up


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Why didn't i see that deal? Got a few bits I need to buy and in need of Lather as well
> 
> Nice few additions though mate :thumb:


Cause you rock a vauxhall now! If you open your glove box from the passenger door can you see the shark?

Used it today, great stuff not so keen on the scent of my free air fresher though.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Godderz23 said:


> PTG arrived.


How you getting on with this?? is it worth getting instead of a PD8?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

I really like it, You have to make sure you measure it fully flat to the surface else it gives funny readings but besides that I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> Cause you rock a vauxhall now! If you open your glove box from the passenger door can you see the shark?
> 
> Used it today, great stuff not so keen on the scent of my free air fresher though.


A very shiny Vauxhall though don't forget :lol:

I haven't looked myself but I've seen photos.

What air freshener did you go for? I'm yet to get any of the AF ones.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh im not sure dude, was another of there free samples. Its the yellow one, midnight oil apparently.


----------



## Aarosin (Jul 14, 2012)

WOW.... What a collection...


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

New additions

AF Revive and new Dooka wash mitts


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Dooka wash mitts are top class! I love mine.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's here.......


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Some nice kit there


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow awesome kit  Also, where did you get you buckets from in you first post and your wheel/ rim mat


----------



## denobd (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice collection.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Elliot_C said:


> Wow awesome kit  Also, where did you get you buckets from in you first post and your wheel/ rim mat


Thanks, first set of buckets i found on ebay.

Wheel mat is from http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=54


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice collection. You can't go wrong with those LSPs, FK and HD in particular.

:thumb:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Aaaaah the quality Aquafresh toothbrush - a must for those hard to reach areas!
haha nice collection dude - toolbox has been added to my list!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

ImDesigner said:


> Nice collection. You can't go wrong with those LSPs, FK and HD in particular.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks guys. Have sold both of those LSP's now! Miss the HD though such an underrated wax.


----------



## cptolgierd (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice cosmetics


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks great mate


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazing collection ! And the additions are very nice


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

what's smell?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good enough to drink!!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

TopSport+ said:


> what's smell?


The smell reminds me of strawberries...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice collection there fella and liking the box to put things in


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tidied up my collection earlier, got a couple pics of what's kept in my detailing box.














































Few more bits turning up this week.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Love it


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice stuff


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just need exo V2 now!!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice haul


----------

